# Daily Life of An American Betta



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice title, eh? (; lol

So this is just a journal or whatever for my new Betta, Breme. I won't right down my _thoughts _or what I'm _feeling _or whatever. It's all about Breme and I'll post up pictures and new things that happen on the course of this journal. 

You should get to know Breme, eh? He's a male marble VT with a red patch on his head. No, they're not like an actual growth like in orandas or koi or fish like that. Just a nice number of red scales. ^,^ 

P.S. Forget all the journals I made before this.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

He's awesome! I love his "cap", it makes him look like a koi!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Good to hear he's doing well


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow, he's one of the prettiest VTs I've ever seen!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks, everyone. ^.^ He has some clear blue iridescence when there aren't any lights. Pics tomorrow!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Got some more pictures of Breme, and the betta I almost bought instead of him. :F

In the cup.  Flared.







Other betta.







Just keep swimming...







Next to *his* log. xD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's a cute boy!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks, DQ. ^.^


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Dude, that guy looks awesome. _Send him to me!_ Lol, but seriously, he is so cool looking. Great find.


----------

